# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > International Tutorials >  >  Czech - česky

## madvorak

WBTB

WBTB je zkratka pro Wake Back To Bed a znamená to, že když se vzbudíte během spánku, zvyšujete tím šancina lucidní sen. WBTB není technika sama o sobě, ale vylepšuje jiné techniky a činí je mnohem efektivnější.

Jak na to

Abyste provedli WBTB, stačí se jen vzbudit po pár hodinách spánku a pak se vrátit do postele. Abyste dosáhli úspěchu, je třeba si celou věc naplánovat a párkrát zkusit. To abyste zjistili následující věci:
Jak dlouhý je můj spánkový cyklus?Kolik hodin po usnutí bude pro mě nejlepší se vzbudit?Jak dlouho mám zůstat vzhůru?
1. Všichni máme trochu odlišné spánkové cykly. Abyste odhalili ten svůj, tak si při každém vzbuzení zapiště čas. Během asi týdne byste měli mít dostatek informací na odhad. Nemusíte to dělat, ale pokud tak učiníte, budete schopni přesněji načasovat vzbuzení.

2. Cílem je probudit se na konci nebo ke konci REM fáze. Kvůli tomu potřebujete znát délku svého spánkové cyklu. Pokud se jen výjimečně budíte během noci, můžete použít obvyklé odstupy 4,5 nebo 6 hodin po usnutí. Při dřívějším probuzení byste měli krátkou REM fázi, po pozdějším probuzení by se vám špatně usínalo.

3. Obecné pravidlo je: Čím déle zůstanete vzhůru, tím spíše se pak stanete lucidní, ale zase se vám bude hůře usínat. Někteří lidé nemůžou usnout, když byli vzhůru jen pár minut. Pokud jste jedním z nich, používejte na WBTB co nejkratší probuzení. Pokud ale pak zvládáte usnout, měli byste zůstat vzhůru déle. Můžete být vzhůru klidně hodinu, ale 20 až 40 minut by mělo stačit. Jak dlouho je dobré být vzhůru, se také odvíjí od načasování vzbuzení.

Technika a přístup

Když se snažíte o WBTB, měli byste mít navozenou správnou náladu. Chcete být rozhodnuti a připraveni už během noci před vzbuzením, abyste posílili představu, že po návratu do postele budete mít lucidní sen. Když jste pak vzhůru, setrvávejte myšlenkami u lucidních snů a čeho chcete dosáhnout. Také je dobré se přihlásit na dreamviews nebo číst knihu o lucidních snech.

Jak už bylo řečeno, WBTB není samostatná technika, ale spíše jen pomůcka k dosažení lucidity. V kombinaci s ostatními technikami mnohonásobně zvyšuje šanci na lucidní sen ve srovnání se samotným provozováním těch technik. Na WILD se přímo musíte vzbudit. MILD a WBTB je dobrá kombinace, protože jak pak vstoupíte do REM spánku a snu, vaše myšlenky a mantry se pravděpodobně přenesou do snu a pomohou dosáhnout lucidity.

Příklad, jak může WBTB správně vypadat

Ve 22:00 usínáte. Nastavte si budík na 04:00 ráno (6 hodin po usnutí). V duchu si procházejte své plány nebo opakujte mantry. Těšte se na to, až provedete WBTB a stanete se potom lucidní.

Ve 04:00 zazvoní budík. Vypněte ho a proveďte test reality. Zůstaňte vzhůru rozumnou dobu, abyste se duševně vzbudili. Těšte se, až se vrátíte do postele a budete mí lucidní sen. Říkejte si něco jako: "Až se vrátím do postele, budu mít lucidní sen a poletím na Měsíc!" a představujte si u toho ten let.

Ve 04:30 se vraťte do postele. Myslete na to, že až usnete, bude se vám zdát lucidní sen. Pokuste se to uchovat v hlavě jako poslední myšlenku před usnutím.

Závěrečné poznámky

Netrapte se, pokud se vám WBTB při prvním pokusech nezdaří. Experimentuje s různými časy probuzení a dobami před návratem do postele. WBTB můžete zkoušet v jakoukoliv noc týdne. Je to ale lepší nechat na noci, kdy můžete obětovat část spánku.

To je o WBTB všechno. Jak tomu je zvykem, čím více si budete věřit, tím spíše budete mít lucidní sen.

----------


## Hitokage

Dream Induced Lucid Dream - DILD
(Snem vvyolaný lucidní sen)

Základní návod pro začátečníky

*Co to je*
DILD je jedna ze dvou hlavních metod, určených k navození lucidního snu. Hlavní rozdíly mezi DILD a druhou metodou zvanou WILD:

DILD  jdete normálně spát. Jakmile se octnete ve snu, uvědomíte si, e je to sen.
WILD  uvedete své tělo do spánku, avak vae mysl zůstává po celou dobu vzhůru dokud se nevytvoří Vá sen a vy do něj následně vstoupíte bez jakékoliv ztráty vědomí.

*Jak na to*
Jak ji jsme zmínili výe, můete dosáhnout DILD během Vaich běných snů, kdy si náhle uvědomíte, e se jedná o sen. Abychom dosáhli tohoto uvědomění musíme naučit nai mysl poloit si otázku Je to sen? právě kdy zrovna sníme.

Mysl můeme tento návyk naučit během dne, kdy si tuto otázku sami sobě opakovaně pokládáme. Musíme se naučit věřit, e jsme ve snu, právě kdy se takto zeptáme.

1. Během dne, ať u děláme cokoliv, na chvíli se zastavme a zeptejme se: Zdá se mi sen?.
2. Rozhlédněme se okolo. Pozorujme své okolí. Vypadá ve, jak má?
3. Zeptejme se sami sebe jak jsme se sem dostali. Co jsme dělali před 5 minutami? A před tím?

	Nyní je čas, vykonat Reality Check (RC) [kontrola reality] či pouít mantru (jednoduchá věta, kterou si dokola opakujeme).

	Je mnoho různých RC a manter ze kterých si člověk můe vybrat. Pokud se Vám nelíbí ádná z nabízených moností, udělejte si svoji vlastní.

	Jako příklad pouijeme klasický RC pohled na ruce s mantrou.

4. Zvedněte své ruce k hrudníku (prostě tak, abyste na ně viděli) a podívejte se na své dlaně.
5. Prozkoumejte je. Vypadají normálně? Spočítejte si prsty. Nemějte ádné očekávání, kolik jich má být.
6. Říkejte si Přítě a se mi bude zdát sen, podívám se na své ruce a poznám e sním..
7. Dejte své ruce dolů, pak zase zpět a opakujte RC s mantrou jetě několikrát.

	Nezáleí ani tak, kolikrát to uděláte, hlavní je fakt, zda věříte, e můete být ve snu, ale nevíte to. Nikdy si neříkejte Ne, nezdá se mi sen.!

8. Opakujte výe uvedené body kdy sedíte na posteli a chystáte se k spánku.
9. Kdy u zaspáváte, opakujte si mantru.

V nejlepím případě bude mantra tou poslední mylenkou před tím, ne zaspíte.
Pokud Vás opakování mantry drí vzhůru, zkuste zaspat jako vdy bez jakýchkoliv technik, jen těsně před ztrátou vědomí si jetě vzpomeňte na mantru.
Funguje také, kdy si mantru několikrát zopakujete a pak prostě jdete normálně spát,

Pokud u toho zůstanete, tak velmi brzy se tyto návyky projeví i ve vaich snech a tak získáte vědomí a vá sen se stane lucidním.

Kadý je jiný, proto u kadého je průběh jiný. Můe se Vám to povést ji dnes v noci, za týden, nebo za měsíc.

Velmi pomáhá Vae nadení. Představte si, e ve svém snu proijete úasné věci v (lucidním stavu). Ne ale tak, e v to doufáte, musíte si být jistí, e to vyjde.

Dalí RC které můete přidat do svého repertoáru či pouít namísto jiných technik. Je dobré dělat 2  3 různé RC naráz. Vyberte si, která je Vám nejblí, nebo si vytvořte svůj. 

1. Pohled na ruce + počítání prstů
2. Zacpání nosu
3. Palec/dlaň
4. Gravitace
5. Zkusit něco změnit
6. Vypínače
7. Čtení

1. In Waking Life (IWL) [během bdělého stavu] se podívejte na své ruce, dlaněmi vzhůru a vímejte si detailů. Prohlédněte si své ruce. Vypadají normálně (barva, tvar, velikost, můete si prodlouit prsty)? Spočítejte si prsty. Je jich správný počet? Toto je velmi dobrý RC, protoe Vae ruce jsou vdy po ruce  ::D: . Ať u v reálu či ve snu. Tuto techniku můete provádět bez zbytečného upoutání pozornosti.

2. IWL  zacpěte si nos a zkuste se jím nadechnout. Pokud to jde i přes zacpaný nos, pak gratuluji, jste ve snu. Taky velmi vhodná technika, protoe Vá nos je stále na svém místě. Jen to asi upoutá pozornost některých lidí kolem.

3. IWL  Zkuste jemně zatlačit palcem jedné ruky do dlaně druhé. Dávejte pozor co cítíte. Představte si, e prst projde skrz dlaň. To stejné udělejte ve snu. Pokud prst projde, jste ve snu. Taky dobrý RC, vcelku diskrétní a ruce máte opět stále u sebe.

4. IWL  Řekněte si, Pokud je to sen, tak můu levitovat. a očekávejte, e se kadou chvilku vznesete. TO stejné pokud uděláte ve snu, tak máte jasno. Tento RC je mono dělat kdekoliv a bez jakýchkoliv vnějích znamení.

5. IWL  Podívejte se na něco a řekněte si: Pokud jsem ve snu, tak toto [nějaká věc] se stane něčím jiným.. Můete transformovat celé věci v jiné, nebo jen měnit některé atributy (barva, velikost, pohyb atd.). Je to docela sranda a funguje dobře ve snech. Pouívejte své emoce při těchto změnách a hlavně věřte, e jste ve snu, e se daná věc skutečně změní. 

6. Zkuste zapnout, nebo vypnout vypínač od světel. Ve snu větinou vypínače nefungují. Nicméně někteří lidé tvrdí, e ve svých snech mají funkční vypínače (no jo snobové). Pokud ádný vypínač nevidíte, tak můete hledat, ale mrháte tak svým snovým časem.

7. Zkuste číst. Ve snu je moné číst, ale kdy se podíváte pak znova na ten stejný text, bude tam napsané něco zcela jiného, nebo kraviny. Taky digitální hodiny často neukazují správný čas, ale nesmysly. (písmena místo čísel apod.) Někdy, ale můe vypadat ve v pořádku. Nevýhodou je, e musíte ve snu hledat hodiny nebo texty.

Nyní jste si přečetli základní techniky, které perfektně fungují pro navození LD. Ji tuto noc jste i jako úplný začátečník schopni mít takový sen.

Samozřejmě doporučuji přečíst si i dalí návody a techniky a vybrat si tak techniky, které vám nejlépe sednou.

----------

